# Need help with color scheme



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

How about some low intensity greens...olive, etc? Green and red are complementary colors so that should help with the red undertones. Try getting a few of the strips of the paint swatches in different greens and see how it looks.


----------



## vicky disney (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you for the fast reply!! I love olive green but there is a detail I didn't mention. The kitchen counters are emerald green. The backsplash is white with a small burgundy tile detail. We want to replace them eventually but for now they have to stay. So I need something to coordinate with them as well.


----------



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

ok, well that changes things a little. I would still get the color strips , try taupe, cream, white( lots of varieties of white) and see if any will work for you. 
I usually get several strips and tape them up to see how I like the way the colors work together.
Hope this helps


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a good tool for color schemes *Click Here!*


----------

